# Airfare Announcement Thread



## TTom

Just wondering whether you all think this might be a good thing.

I'm thinking about creating a "sticky" thread where people could post announcements about airfare sales as they come up.  Here's the way it would work:

Any time a good fare was sighted, you could add a response to this thread.  The response TITLE should include a date range for the sale.  That way, I can easily delete outdated information (or, in fact, leave it for historical purposes).

This would allow us to create an "archive" of when various sales appeared.  Although this is similar to what is done on Flyer Talk, I think it might be useful, just based on the number of announcements of this nature I have seen on this board.

Anyway, please weigh in on this.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## camachinist

Great idea, since the focus of travel here is different than on the MR forum on FT.

As an example, AA and UA have been having an unannounced fare war through their hubs for the last couple weeks. It didn't even show up in the CRS for a few days, but could be found booking directly on their sites.

Current example: ATL- SFO/LAX and reverse, mostly midweek, 3 day min, beginning now, out through end of year @ 197-199 all-in, mix of red-eye and day flights east-bound. Not a true MR bargain, but some have built this into SFO-LAX-ORD-ATL and reverse for a few bucks more. Great EQM's and RDM's. 

As is done on FT, a mod could come in and insert "Fare Gone" into the title, once is has been reported gone. Airfares are extremely transitory, but the one above, like last year's bargains SFO-JFK (at 137 all in) were/are pervasive and long-lived.

I don't know how many posters would participate, but you could almost have sub-forums on airfare and hotel deals. I'm finding hotel costs these days to be more of a burden than airfares. I can fly transcon to NYC for under 200.00, then spend more than that on one night in a hotel there, for just an average hotel.

Anyway, good suggestion. With the new software, one can subscribe to the airfare forum (if it was created) and it will act as an alert notification system, similar to the one put in place by FT'ers for mistake fares. 

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## TTom

*One step further*

Thanks for your input!

To take this idea one step further, this board allows you to subscribe to specific threads.  That way, you are notified immediately (by email) of anything which is posted.  Unfortunately, it will only notify you of the FIRST post after the last time you log on, but, if you check in regularly, you can be notified pretty regularly.

Anyway, I hope more folks weigh in on this.  I'd be happy to see threads of this nature for airfares, hotels, even (although I hate the posts about them) discount codes.

We've spent a lot of time telling people that the info they want/need is often available on FlyerTalk or Bidding For Vacations (or Priceline or Hotwire).  This would allow us (me?) to stop worrying about people asking questions that are better answered elsewhere and yet not clog up the board with a lot of repetitive questions about the same things.

I'm watching!!

Tom


----------



## krisj

Another alternative might be to have a sticky thread containing links to the great sites for airfare (Flyertalk, Kayak, etc.), hotel deals (PriceLine, etc.), car rental deals, cruise deals, etc.

These posts could also contain opinions about the relative merits of each site.

Kris


----------



## csandin

I, too, think this is a good idea.  I like the idea of finding the information here on Tug instead of having to jump to another site (i.e. Flyertalk) to find airfare sales.  I am never quite sure if I should buy airfare as soon as I book our unit, or if I should wait and hope I don't miss a sale.  If the info was on the BBS, I could sign up for the e-mail alerts and not worry about missing a sale price.


----------



## musictom

I think it's a great idea as well, especially combined with the subscription notification!   

Thanks,

tom


----------



## DonnaD

*Airfare sales is important to TUG members*

It was a TUG member who told me about QIXO.COM as a good site for finding best airfares. Another told me about BOOKING BUDDIES.COM. both of these sites has been a good tool for me. 
Anything we can do to help one another enjoy our travels at the best price is a great way to enrich our lives, and the value of this site.
Thanks to the moderators who help on this bulletin board.


----------



## golflover

If you have having problems finding decent hotel fares I would suggest visiting specific hotel company websites.  In response to all the cost cutting websites such as Travelocity and Orbitz most of the major hotel companies now offer Best Rate Guarantee.  That is, they guarantee you will find the lowest rate available on the internet throught their website.  If you find a lower fare they will "comp" the room for you.  A list of companies now doing this:  Choice Hotels (Quality Inn, Comfort Inn, Comfort Suites, Sleep Inn, Econolodge and Rodeway); Cendant (Howard Johnson's, Day's Inn, Super 8, Ramada, Travelodge, Knight's Inn); Intercontinental Hotels (Hilton, Hilton Inn, Hilton Garden Inn, Staybridge, Homewood).


----------



## Barbara

*Great idea!*

I would love it!  I have several trips in the next couple of years that will require airfare and would love to be able to find info right here on TUG.


----------



## TTom

*It's coming*

The response to this seems pretty clear.

I am now working out just how to do it.  I/we are debating whether this should be one sticky thread or, perhaps, a sub-forum of this one, dedicated solely to airline sales.

My initial thought was a sticky, and then I saw sub-forums (on FlyerTalk).  I'm just not sure whether there will be enough traffic to merit a forum and how to keep that forum "clean".

I'm thinking of this kind of like the LMR forum, i.e., targetted specifically toward airline fares and fare sales.

I suppose I can give it a try and see what happens.  It can always be changed.

Ciao!

Tom


----------



## camachinist

IMO, I'd have a single sub-forum of the travel forum for airfare sales/deals/mistakes. That way, once established, any user can "subscribe" to that forum and receive via e-mail any post that's placed in it, even if they haven't visited the forum in awhile or posted there. 

There is a similar e-mail alert set up on FlyerTalk, but it is in addition to the usual forum notifications, and covers "private" deals, as well as those listed publicly on FT.

Sharing with a larger audience is nice, but some of the deals I run across I would rather leave here, rather than on FT where thousands turn them into a feeding frenzy. Most of the deals I've found I haven't published and have just shared with a few friends, so far.

Also, consider a sub-forum for hotel deals and one for rental car deals. 3 forums should cover the lion's share of deals out there, or you could just consolidate into one "travel deals" forum. Having these would take a bit more moderation, as people might tend to post questions in them, rather than deals, which would need to be moved into the main travel forum to retain the integrity of their purpose.

If you decide to do this and need some help managing those specific forii, let me know. The travel and Marriott forums are about the only ones I read here any more.

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## carpediem

*Best Times to Buy*

What also might be interesting (albeit a lot of work) would be to keep track of patterns to determine a good time to buy.  For instance, perhaps before Christmas is a good time to purchase airline tickets for Easter travel to Mexico.  

This question comes up alot and it would be like tracking bulk spacebanking or maybe just a bit more volatile?

Even if you don't include this feature your idea is a great one.  Please pursue.


----------



## suzanne

Its a wonderful idea. Since I am checking for cheap flites from MIA to St Thomas in December. I have been checking every website I can find as well as the airlines web sites. Thanks to TUG, I found Booking Buddy, Travel Zoo and Side Step along with many others. It seems like here lately everytime I run thru my list of sites to check they are all the same prices give or take a couple of dollars. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I used to see much larger differences between the sites for the same flites when looking for airfares.

Suzanne


----------



## camachinist

As example, a relatively unpublished fare LAX-SNN (also DUB) on AA, with routings possible through MCO, DFW, and JFK, among others. Selected dates. This is Ireland, for you non-FF folks 



		Code:
	

Your ItineraryHelp

Carrier 	Flight
Number 	Departing 	Arriving 	Aircraft
Type
City 	Date & Time 	City 	Date & Time

AMERICAN AIRLINES
	34 	LAX Los Angeles 	11/12/2005 08:00 AM 	JFK New York 	11/12/2005 04:10 PM 	762

AMERICAN AIRLINES
OPERATED BY AMERICAN EAGLE 	4669 	JFK New York 	11/12/2005 05:59 PM 	BOS Boston 	11/12/2005 07:14 PM 	ER3

AMERICAN AIRLINES
	212 	BOS Boston 	11/12/2005 08:50 PM 	SNN Shannon 	11/13/2005 07:30 AM 	757

AMERICAN AIRLINES
	211 	SNN Shannon 	11/14/2005 11:05 AM 	BOS Boston 	11/14/2005 12:40 PM 	757

AMERICAN AIRLINES
	145 	BOS Boston 	11/14/2005 03:00 PM 	LAX Los Angeles 	11/14/2005 06:10 PM 	738
	

Fare SummaryHelp
Average Fare per Person - 298.00 USD
Passenger Type Used in Pricing 	Fare per Person 	Additional Taxes and Fees per Person 	Total Price
2  Adult
	298.00 USD
	91.65 USD
	779.30 USD
Your Total Price   	779.30 USD


399.65 pp all-in, booking in W, for about 12K EQM/RDM (some routings a bit less, some more) plus any RDM bonii. Not bad 

Pat


----------



## bnalexander

*How??*

How and where do you find those flight deals?????

I tried to visit the flyertalk site for a while but I would always get bogged down and never really find what I needed.  There is SO MUCH info to digest!

I bet it takes a long time to be able to understand it all!

I also think it would be a wonderful idea to have info here on TUG and the three divisions of info you mentioned would work for me.

I vote Yes!


----------



## camachinist

> I bet it takes a long time to be able to understand it all!



It's like training for another career . I've spent a couple years part-time just becoming proficient with the routing/fare language code on ITA. There are also a few clandestine e-mail lists which share "finds". Sometimes I think there are a few fun-loving insiders who like to push the "wrong button" and sit back and wait to see how long it takes for the mileage runners to discover what they did. 

On FlyerTalk, being registered and using the search engine is a real shortcut. The site is actually very organized, considering the huge population there. Also, getting to know some of the regulars, just like here on TUG, can be "helpful".

I see mining airfares to be very similar to TUG'ers mining great exchanges or bargain resales. It takes time and experience. Having a place to post such deals here would be a nice way to augment the site's main purpose, in that most everyone needs to travel to get to their deal. 

Pat


----------



## Pat H

golflover said:
			
		

> That is, they guarantee you will find the lowest rate available on the internet throught their website.  If you find a lower fare they will "comp" the room for you.  A list of companies now doing this:  Choice Hotels (Quality Inn, Comfort Inn, Comfort Suites, Sleep Inn, Econolodge and Rodeway); Cendant (Howard Johnson's, Day's Inn, Super 8, Ramada, Travelodge, Knight's Inn); Intercontinental Hotels (Hilton, Hilton Inn, Hilton Garden Inn, Staybridge, Homewood).



Intercontinental is Holiday Inn not Hilton. Both have some kind of low rate guarantee. Starwood (Sheraton, Westin, 4 Points) does too.


----------



## gophish

Sounds great. think it would be very useful and a good way to consolodate these posts in one place easy to find.
I think that if I were the mod here I would just delete the out of date messages to avoid having a huge number for folks to look thru.
thanks
Ken H.


----------



## EileenSRN

I can't wait! I found this thread while trying to find a fare under 900 to St Marten For Pres. Week.
Is there a list someplace of all the good sites to mine for fares? I'm beginning to keep a note pad with me every timeI come in, so I can take notes.


----------



## camachinist

EileenSRN said:
			
		

> I can't wait! I found this thread while trying to find a fare under 900 to St Marten For Pres. Week.
> Is there a list someplace of all the good sites to mine for fares? I'm beginning to keep a note pad with me every timeI come in, so I can take notes.


 ITA is the one I use most, and is where most of the code here comes from. Very powerful search parameters, down to fare bucket, routings and specific carriers (or multiples). Large learning curve. Registration required (free). 

Also, reading the mileage runner forum on FlyerTalk can lend some insight on fare directions and sources of information...

Pat


----------



## kapish

*Alaska Airlines Fall Sale: Ends Aug. 25*



			
				TTom said:
			
		

> creating a "sticky" thread where people could post announcements about airfare sales as they come up.  Here's the way it would work:
> 
> Any time a good fare was sighted, you could add a response to this thread.  The response TITLE should include a date range for the sale.


*Alaska Airlines and Horizon Air Launch Fall Cleanup Sale*

Book through August 25 for travel through December 14, 2005.

$79 Portland/Seattle
$89 Los Cabos
Kids Fly Free to Mexico

1. I found the fares shown at www.alaskaair.com already reflecting this sale.
2. Here is the ad: 





Larger image, if needed, is available at http://www.kapeesh.com/images/wm/alaska-air-sale2.jpg


----------



## roadsister

Any blackout dates???


----------



## kapish

roadsister said:
			
		

> Any blackout dates???


I didn't notice any. Feel free to check the image of the ad (attached) for confirmation. Thanks.


----------



## roadsister

kapish said:
			
		

> I didn't notice any. Feel free to check the image of the ad (attached) for confirmation. Thanks.



Darn, blackout dates AND time and day restrictions....I was hoping to bring others along to Cabo with me at Thanksgiving break.....luckily I have my airfare.

Thanks for the heads up....i"m sure others aren't tied to a school schedule.


----------



## roadsister

kapish said:
			
		

> I didn't notice any. Feel free to check the image of the ad (attached) for confirmation. Thanks.



Darn, blackout dates AND time and day restrictions....I was hoping to bring others along to Cabo with me at Thanksgiving break.....luckily I have my airfare.

Thanks for the heads up....i"m sure others aren't tied to a school schedule.


----------



## rickandcindy23

*ATA and America West are now flying to Hawaii*

Great prices from our fair city, Denver.  ATA charges $488 RT to Maui from Denver with a stop at their main hub, Phoenix.


----------



## urban5

*Fare to Ireland*

The fares posted by Camachinist are great if you are flying for business, and are spending a day or less.  The itinerary posted only has 28 hours in Ireland, which wouldn't do any vacationer or weekly timeshare any good.  Do these types of fare exist if you want to stay a week or longer?


----------



## camachinist

With rare exceptions, short stays bring the maximum fare, so I tend to use those as examples, to highlight where fare rules require no minimum stay, facilitating maximum flexibility. This might invite the reader to check the routing for their time needs.

I've spent as little as 2 1/2 hours in an airport on a turnaround for a MR, using red-eyes to my advantage. Look around on the plane the next time you fly. There's a whole world of different reasons to fly. I and many others here have used them all.

Personally, I always fly for leisure and always on my own nickel. My business doesn't require airplane travel.

BTW, for UA FF'ers, check out this E-cert for 10% off on most fare buckets on flights over 200.00. Nothing spectacular but it might cover parking...


Pat





			
				urban5 said:
			
		

> The fares posted by Camachinist are great if you are flying for business, and are spending a day or less.  The itinerary posted only has 28 hours in Ireland, which wouldn't do any vacationer or weekly timeshare any good.  Do these types of fare exist if you want to stay a week or longer?


----------



## Andi

*Airfares sites*

What sites other than Travelocity will make you aware of airfare sales that you are looking for in future months?  I think Kayak is one but haven't figured out how to make it happen.


----------



## midwest6

American airlines announced winter sales through March 31, Orlando March 7


----------



## BSQ

rather than stickies, since airfares are ever changing, I personally would rather see a separte forum where we can post AirFare "Hot Deals" with specific information.


----------



## EileenSRN

May I suggest you try http://www.flyertalk.com? The MR (Milage Run) forum has lots of posts for bargains. Travelocity's Dream Maps can have some good stuff too. There are several search tools mentioned on the site as well. It's a fantastic resource!
Eileen


----------



## roadsister

*Southwest air question*

I am looking to travel to Las Vegas 5/2008 and want to use my 2 rapid rewards tickets. I know that they have limited seating for rapid rewards......does anyone have a good guess as to when they will open up the window to book then?  (maybe based on this year if anyone was watching)

Would I start looking 6 months out, 3 months out? 2 months out? for rapid rewards flight bookings.


----------



## EileenSRN

Most airlines load their schedule 330 (1) days out. Again, most will have assigned a few award seats. They may also wait till later to put in awards, or not have any on the most popular times to fly. We are using US Air awards to Ireland from Buffalo in July. Got them at 330 days out for the departure and had to wait 14 more days to get the return. The outbound were "on hold" until we got the return. Out flight from Buffalo to Phl is kind of tight considering summer T-storms and the like. But it was the only one available at the time. Now there are eariler flight available and we'll change them soon for my peace of mind. By checking every day after we booked, we were able to exchange one of the Premium coach awards for a Milage saver Envoy (SCORE !!:whoopie: ) That gave us enough to upgrade the other seat from premium coach to premium Envoy. We still look several times a week to see if we can save another 20K in miles, but I'm not olding my breath.
With flights to Vegas usually pretty reasonable, do you really want to use your miles that way? The key is to check every day and follow price trends so you'll know when to buy, if you have to. Have you tried calling SW? The US Air people were great in giving us helpful info to snag those seats.
Eileen


----------



## bltfam

*Air Fare to Mexico*

Deleted. Duplicate posts are not allowed on TUG, Lynda. You also posted this question on the Mexico forum so I'll delete this one.

Link to other post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53828


----------



## pcgirl54

www.farecast.com

Shows sale trends for varying destinations including times of day


----------



## bearfanrp

One nice way to save on airfare (if you are flying American) is to buy an entertainment book.   Right now, on entertainment.com you can buy a book for $9.99 plus $2.50 shipping (if you do the fatwallet.com deal, you can get $5.50 cash back).  Included is a 5% off single use discount code for AA flights, up to 4 tickets on one reservation.  At a mimumum, you can break even on a $275 base fare for 1 ticket.

Also helpful is to buy the book for the location where you are going, there will usually be a $5 off $50 coupon for a local grocery chain and the ususal restaurant discounts and discounts on some attractions.


----------



## devilsrule2004

i always get an entertainment book. they are so worth it with all the saving you get


----------



## linnysue

This thread doesn't seem to have any recent activity.  I would like to know who you all use for the best fares.  Any decent fares out there?


----------



## linnysue

bearfanrp said:


> One nice way to save on airfare (if you are flying American) is to buy an entertainment book.   Right now, on entertainment.com you can buy a book for $9.99 plus $2.50 shipping (if you do the fatwallet.com deal, you can get $5.50 cash back).  Included is a 5% off single use discount code for AA flights, up to 4 tickets on one reservation.  At a mimumum, you can break even on a $275 base fare for 1 ticket.
> 
> Also helpful is to buy the book for the location where you are going, there will usually be a $5 off $50 coupon for a local grocery chain and the ususal restaurant discounts and discounts on some attractions.


I went to their website, and it says the book would cost me $12.50.  Where do I get the $9.99 deal?


----------



## EileenSRN

*Flyer Talk*

I use Flyer Talk the most. No matter if you use only one airline or the cheapest you can find, there's a forum for it. I also check out FareCompare, Flight Watchdog, ITA, and Kayak also. If anybody has better ones please let me know!
Eileen


----------



## stevedmatt

linnysue said:


> I went to their website, and it says the book would cost me $12.50.  Where do I get the $9.99 deal?



The later in the year, the lower the cost of the book. The post you replied to was from last year.


----------



## Hoc

Right now, there are some decent fares on American Airlines from LAX or SNA to most German cities (MUC, TXL or FRA).  You can include a 24-hour stopover in London at no extra charge.  $388, which works out to about $500 with all taxes.  Various dates in April through May.


----------



## HudsHut

*Sfo - Lih 7/4/09 $628*

First significant fare drop I've seen for mid summer
from SF Bay Area to Kauai $623

This is from all 3 Bay Area airports and from Sacramento. Requires flying back to Phoenix.

Edit:
further research tells me this is because of a fare sale on US Airways from Phoenix to Lihue, with an overnight return. The lowest flight is $429 RT, but Orbitz says there are only 1 - 5 tickets for that price.


----------



## camachinist

*United Systemwide Economy Saver Award Sale 8/18-11/18/2009*

This sale is as of yet unannounced but hey, I thought TUG'ers deserved to know 

Just use the usual UA award booking engine. Most routes are 20% off.

US -> OZ 64K
US -> EUR 44K
US -> Asia 50K typical
US domestic 20K
CONUS -> HI 30K

Enjoy! 

Pat


----------



## Fredm

*Virgin America flights  Aug 28 09 - Feb 2010 $49-up*

Great continental US fares. $49/up . Coast to coast $109.

http://www.virginamerica.com/va/search.do?method=thisIsHowToFly&cid=trav_partner0005


----------



## falmouth3

I just wanted to point out that most of these posts are 2 years old.  So the information isn't exactly current.


----------



## deemarket

Fares reduced to Maui.  Just bought a USAirways ticket for BH from Phoenix for $586 for October.  Yesterday they were $770.  I wanted to use a $350 voucher I had but didn't have it with me at work when I saw the low fare. Called and USAirways would not hold a ticket for me they said I needed the voucher number.  I went home - 25 minutes - and when I got there the fare had gone up to $774.  Other airlines still have them on sale though.  Good luck.


----------



## Picker57

*Air Canada whenever possible*

We just returned from a delightful couple of weeks in Ireland. Our trip over was on Continental, now a United lookalike.  it was...marginally tolerable.  Our return flights were on Air Canada, and the contrast was amazing  The comfort was so much better on the Air Canada flights -very impressive  Anyone aware of timeshare locationjs serviced by Air Canada?  Any American carriers appearing to give a damn about comfort? 

Sorry, I just had to vent. Any observations / suggestions are appreciated. 

              Cheers to all,

                      Zach Kaplan


----------



## Quiet Pine

*Didn't Know About Farecast.com--Thanks*



pcgirl54 said:


> www.farecast.com/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the tip about farecast. The list shows flight duration--
> I'm searching Phoenix to the Caribbean, and durations range from 8 to 28 hours. Drilling down for details has been a PIA.


----------

